# which to buy



## K7 (Jul 10, 2010)

so i could afford one but not both. which should i buy? accucraft live steam forney? or bachmann spectrum 3 truck shay? 
thanks


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, there's a lot of differences between those two. 

Both reportedly work well. The live steam Forney is something of an aqcuired taste - you don't just turn on the juice and away she goes. (We're not called the Burnt Fingers Brigade for nuthin.) Not recommended for indoor use. 

The Shay is a big engine but it doesn't exactly rush around - sort of a quiet slow-speed hauler. 

It's really such a strange comparison that I'm lost for words.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Having bought both the Bachmann Climax and Shay, my guess is if you're really into this, you will never really be satisfied until you have live steam! I think you'll get disillusioned with all the plastic. Kind of like looking at post cards of the Colorado Rockies and being there.........IMO.


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

I picked up the Accucraft Forney a few months back and fell in love with live steam! Can't really see any other way.

It does have some drawbacks for me at least. One is having a garden layout, I've had to become as nimble as a wood elf! The other is the somewhat short run time, but I'm sure getting a larger engine will take care of that


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

You probably won't get too much support for buying a sparkie in the live steam forum:










I agree with what my fellow live steamers have said above. I would add that it is strangely addictive. In fact, I feel myself getting sucked into the larger scale world of live steam.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachman Spectrum 3 truck Shay (WILL MELT THE FIRST TIME YOU PUT A FIRE IN IT).


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Larry, that was very funny!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What's the environment in which you find yourself running? I'm definitely all for the realism that live steam gives you, but it requires fairly constant attention. If you're going to be running in an environment where that's not a problem, then try the live steamer. It does get into your veins and is quite addictive--especially if you're a tinkerer. A live steam loco performs differently in different locations, climates, etc., and there's an element of challenge to make sure you're firing your loco to its maximum performance each time. 

However, if you're going to be running in situations where you'll be routinely distracted (kids/grandkids wanting to play, trains running primarily during social gatherings, etc.), then go with the electric loco, as you can just let it trundle around while you tend to the more important tasks. I've tried running live steam at open houses or with my kids in the back yard. It doesn't work. You can't really divert your attention from the loco as you should for the given social circumstances. As much as I love running my live steamers, they haven't turned a wheel in two years for no other reason than I no longer have the "dedicated" time to run them. 

Without knowing your specific circumstances, I'm hesitant to suggest one path or the other. If you've perhaps already got something that can be run "whenever," then go with the live steam loco and have fun with it whenever the opportunity presents itself. If you're just looking to get your feet wet in the hobby in general, I'd probably suggest starting off with the Shay just so you have something you like which you can run at your convenience, then save for the Forney or other live steamer down the road. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

I think Kevin summarized it very well!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Neither! My advice would be to get the Accucraft two cylinder Shay--a nice powerful and easy to run live steamer that is economical with water/steam, runs slowly and doesn't care about grades. That way you have a Shay, and live steam. 

Keith


----------



## K7 (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks guys. live steam will always have a place in my heart because i grew up going to the tilden park steam trains (Redwood valley railway) in berkley CA. my dad ran the trains up there so i was there many times a month. now im working there. my 16 years of life has been surrounded so i must go with the forney. im going to make my turn table and round house big enought to fit the shay for a later day. thanks again for the help.


----------



## K7 (Jul 10, 2010)

also i know i need to watch the engine, i grew up with 15'' guage. and i do have a engine i could run any time. PRR 0-4-0 
layouts pretty flat but i love shays. like live steam better though


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

K7, good choice! I got the black Forney and am very satisfied with it.


----------



## K7 (Jul 10, 2010)

Good to hear. I also want the black one but I Want to machine a balloon stack in our garage for it.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 28 Jul 2010 11:54 AM 
Neither! My advice would be to get the Accucraft two cylinder Shay--a nice powerful and easy to run live steamer that is economical with water/steam, runs slowly and doesn't care about grades. That way you have a Shay, and live steam. 

Keith 

I second Keith. Accucraft's 2 cylinder Shay is a great engine. Very powerful, long running, works on rough/steep track, reliable, easy machine to operate. It's alot of engine for the price.


----------



## K7 (Jul 10, 2010)

Haha I so would if I could afford it. My budget is enough for the forney with tax. (and butane and oil etc)


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Go with the Forney if that is in the budget, It's a great locomotive for the money.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

K7, 
as you seem to live in the Bay Area: There is a bunch of live steamers here who can get you started. Just shoot me an E-mail. 
Regards


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

ONce you go steam the rest is a bad dream


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

As a recent convert to live steam, I would say go for the Forney. It is just satisfying to build a fire and boil water to power your train. I still run my battery powered locos but not much.


----------

